# The wife brings home a surprise from her vacation....



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea yea yea, you dirty BOTL's are probably thinking EXACTLY what I would be thinking if I saw this title ! LOL

Wife went away for the weekend, told me she got me a surprise and I was going to be super happy, and it wasn't lingerie (dammit!!!)


She got home and handed me a Montecristo Tubo!  NC of course, but still a good smoke none the less! She is against my cigar hobby, so for her to go out of her way to get it for me is quite a leap!!  Needless to say, I was shocked, and happy! 

I'll attach a pic once I get it uploaded!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

A few less that pure thoughts did enter my head before I read the entire post. :lol:

Thats Excellent. See they will come around slowly...

I was hoping it was the CC. That would have really required more effort on her part unless she was travelling Internationally on her vacation.
................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

pretty awesome man. I still cant get anything cigar or even car related for any kinda gift.. 
maybe the daughter will one day.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats awesome. My wife refuses to support my cigar hobby. All my other hobbis she supports. She asked me what I wanted for my Bday/Xmas. I asked for a specific Colibri lighter. She refused.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

LMAO...I was about to say something then I saw your post.

Good job Cop's wife.

My wife helps me bring in duty free cigars when we travel.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats cool, makes the hobby much more enjoyable when the misses is supportive.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I can empathize with other posts here - The only thing I asked for Xmas was a new humidor - a 100ct on sale at CI with free shipping = *no go!* I had to buy it myself for Xmas (my son bought me a few cigars for Xmas & I even got lectured by my wife for that!!)


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I can empathize with other posts here - The only thing I asked for Xmas was a new humidor - a 100ct on sale at CI with free shipping = *no go!* I had to buy it myself for Xmas (my son bought me a few cigars for Xmas & I even got lectured by my wife for that!!)


Shame on you for getting your own flesh and blood to fund your habit. You must have been the reason he smokes too. :biggrin:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweet! ... the only thing that would have been sweeter is if when you opened the tubo there was some skimpy lingerie in it and she had the cigar in her mouth! .......... sorry, was having my own fantasy there!  and high heels were involved!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, like I said before..my wife would get me something if I told her EXACTLY what I wanted and EXACTLY where to get it. Then she would first bitch about the price, then give it to me and bitch about the smell and how it is going to kill me. It isn't even worth asking...I'll buy my own and bypass the entire headache.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Shame on you for getting your own flesh and blood to fund your habit. You must have been the reason he smokes too. :biggrin:


Aactually he doesn't - he just knows I enjoy cigars and knows buying me a tie or shirt isn't what I really want, but he plays a sport in college so right now he doesn't indulge (yet).


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

If I ask my fiance for cigars she'll do it, but not be really excited about it. The one thing she won't go out and buy for me on her own is tools. If i want anything for woodworking I have to go with her to find it.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

CopGTP said:


> Wife went away for the weekend, told me she got me a surprise and I was going to be super happy, and it wasn't lingerie (dammit!!!)


Apparently she supports your cigar habit more than your lingerie habit ... ound: :rofl:

j/k.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Here I thought you were going to say she came home with a Brazillian or something. I guess a nice smoke is just as good......well maybe?


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Apparently she supports your cigar habit more than your lingerie habit ... ound: :rofl:
> 
> j/k.


haha!

Actually she just wants the tubo when hes done with it. :ask:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

LMFAO, I haven't smoked it yet, but if I see that Tubo missing........I'll be suspect


----------



## smokey21 (Sep 19, 2011)

aww thats nice


----------

